# More turtles!



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

So I'm supposedly getting two more turtles for my tank that I foundon craigslist (don't hate, lmao). I thought Flav might need some friends,however these two are yellow eared sliders and he is a red 
ear slider. They are about the same size though. I think I may be getting them today having to travel to a different town to maybe get some more clippers. 


Gosh I'm turning into WonderPup, next I'll have a
pet crawfish. I love you Wonder!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

MM, I hate you.... and I'll PM you to tell you why  ROFL... you know I love ya!

I am being forced to consider downsizing my zoo as my human family makes some changes that are all JOHN'S fault!! Heh, he doesn't like me saying that but well.... i'm not feeling well so I get to say anything I want.  and he has to just smile and take it. 

The yellow and the red turts should get along fine by the way. 

Ah darn, off we go to finish "telling the family" not to go anywhere about febuary... I'll PM laters.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like a reason to have a ponde built in the backyard so you can expand from turtles to fish, and more fun things all in once large central location


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

HAHA I love ya'll! I wish we had a pond, maybe a fish pond? Prolly a bad idea Loki might want to swim in it? LOL!

Anyways they are getting along great, I will post some photos~


----------

